# Question



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Is it ok to sleep on your side after TT? What is the reason they don't want you to? He is having back pain laying flat on his back.

Ocean


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I was never told I couldn't sleep on my side after my thyroidectomy. I don't know why you couldn't if you can. I couldn't completely lay on my side because I was just too swelled up and sore.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

ok good were going to try that. His back is really sore. When he woke up in recovery they had to restrain him because he was trying to get up. He appolozied after but must have hurt his back he can't move now. I thought he had to be sitting in an upright position so not to choke due to the thyroid. Laying flat on his back is killing him. I've tried ice, and meds nothing working.
Thanks a million

Ocean


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I did and was never told not to.  Good luck!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I was never told not to either. Best wishes to both of you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

oceanmist said:


> Is it ok to sleep on your side after TT? What is the reason they don't want you to? He is having back pain laying flat on his back.
> 
> Ocean


Aw; what a shame. It's always something. I would think due to the law of gravity that the surgical area would swell more due to slower drainage.

But, a person has to do what a person has to do here. Your hubby can't be in screaming back-pain. Many of us here are no stranger to that.


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

I was never told that either. However, I did sleep with my hospital bed inclined, and at home I slept in the recliner a few nights because it just felt odd to lay on the pillow flat on a bed.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I was never given any sleep instructions. Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

I did sleep elevated and on my back, but it hurt to lie on my side. I honestly can't remember if I was told to lie on my back or not. I think I may have been told that in the immediate post-surgical haze. I can't really sleep on my back very well, so I turned to my side as soon as my neck felt ok enough to do that.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

The first 4 days I didn't have a choice, I had an IV _thingy_ taped to my right arm for periodic calcium IVs. I do not E-V-E-R sleep on my back and being awakened every 6 hours for lab tests made the nights long and restless.

One of the first questions I asked when I got discharged from the hospital was did it matter what position I slept in and the surgeon said no. I was so tired the first night home - when I woke up the next morning I realized I'd slept on my stomach all night...and I've done that every night since.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm not sure if it was because hubby's incision was SWOLLEN, plus they took out some other part other than the thyroid. It could have been the reason for the complications????

Anyways in the last two days he is sleeping on his side peacefully and finally breathing properly. The first couple of nights I slept with one eye opened. He was choking all night.


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

Ugh, He's been through a lot! Poor guy. (You too) Hugs to both of you and happy to hear he is back to normal. Hope you are both resting easier now.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

oceanmist said:


> I'm not sure if it was because hubby's incision was SWOLLEN, plus they took out some other part other than the thyroid. It could have been the reason for the complications????
> 
> Anyways in the last two days he is sleeping on his side peacefully and finally breathing properly. The first couple of nights I slept with one eye opened. He was choking all night.


Glad to hear hubby is resting peacefully and maybe you can get some shut eye now too?

Did they have to take our parathyroids or lymph nodes?


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Hubby says he has no feeling under his chin and throat......is that normal?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

oceanmist said:


> Hubby says he has no feeling under his chin and throat......is that normal?


Goodness! I would not have a clue as I did not have this surgery. So many are still out of power all over the N.E. so you may not get replies tonight.

But I know you will.

In any case, just call the surgeon tomorrow. Always err on the side of caution. I understand your husband's surgery was extensive so maybe a nerve was nicked.

Hugs to both of you and do let us know.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

oceanmist said:


> Hubby says he has no feeling under his chin and throat......is that normal?


Are we talking the entire throat/neck area? Or just the incision? My incision was certainly numb for a bit, but I never had any numbness outside of that...


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> Are we talking the entire throat/neck area? Or just the incision? My incision was certainly numb for a bit, but I never had any numbness outside of that...


Ditto for me, even with two surgeries pretty close together, time-wise.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Now I'm worried its from his chin down to his incision.....the whole thing......and he keeps getting hot flashes....is that normal? As soon as he does he gets sweaty and hot....and has to take everything off...?

I'm calling the surgeon in the morning.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Calling the surgeon is your best bet at this point. Could be a nerve, could be an infection, could be something else...let us know.


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

FWIW, I go through the hotflash cycle too--but I'm not on synthroid yet. Let us know what you hear, that's quite a bit of numbness.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

oceanmist said:


> Now I'm worried its from his chin down to his incision.....the whole thing......and he keeps getting hot flashes....is that normal? As soon as he does he gets sweaty and hot....and has to take everything off...?
> 
> I'm calling the surgeon in the morning.


Yowza! Have you taken hubby's temp? When you call and "if" you have the time; please update us. Your hubby is having a hard time, very hard.

And you too as the care-giver!!

Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Thinking of you. That sounds like an urgent situation and you should call and get help ASAP.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Yep a nerve was cut ........so we won't know if that is coming back. He thought he was seeing his surgeon and he got a newbie resident. Hubby was't happy. He hasn't seen his doctor since the minute he was put out. Never came and seen him the next morning some other small time doctor came around. Hubby doesn't understand why he has to go to his family doctor for blood tests or even when............terrible health care!

Ocean


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

oceanmist said:


> Yep a nerve was cut ........so we won't know if that is coming back. He thought he was seeing his surgeon and he got a newbie resident. Hubby was't happy. He hasn't seen his doctor since the minute he was put out. Never came and seen him the next morning some other small time doctor came around. Hubby doesn't understand why he has to go to his family doctor for blood tests or even when............terrible health care!
> 
> Ocean


That does happen. The middle trigeminal nerves on each side of my face were cut during orbital decompression. I knew the risk going in though. I would say that in the 15 or so years since, about 50% of the feeling is restored to upper lip, nose and maxillary gums. I sort of have a frozen smile but my heart smiles all the time. LOL!!


----------

